# The snowflake symbol and the 'bong' sound



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I dropped by my VW dealer this afternoon, just to socialize (and commiserate). While I was there, three different customers phoned in to ask why there was a snowflake symbol displayed in the instrument panel of their car.
Most of us probably are aware of what this means, however, for the benefit of folks who bought their Phaeton since the end of last winter, and have no previous experience with VW products, here's the story: All VW products will display a snowflake symbol in the instrument cluster whenever the outside air temperature is 4° C (about 40° F) or less. If the outside air temperature drops from greater than 4° C to 4° C while the car is being driven, the first appearance of the snowflake will be accompanied by a 'bong' sound that is generated by the small speaker in the back of the instrument cluster.
The snowflake symbol is intended to remind the driver that the outside temperature is now in the range where ice can form on the road.
Michael


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks. . . I thought it meant it was going to snow and the "bong" was me hitting Santa.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (riccone)*

That's one i'll never get to see or hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Drive up to Flagstaff in a couple of months.


----------



## iluvpcs (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: The snowflake symbol and the 'bong' sound (PanEuropean)*

Don't forget Audi's have also had this for MANY years, my 100, A6, S4, A8 all had it too from the mid/early 90's.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The snowflake symbol and the 'bong' sound (iluvpcs)*

My "bong" started going off last week. I think my Phaeton is expressing, in its own special way, its shock at becoming an orphan. I'm waiting for Gerta, the Nav Lady, to find the right words. So far she's been speachless regarding the subject, but has been mumbling something about making, if possible, a legal U turn.










_Modified by Paldi at 11:05 PM 11-22-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: The snowflake symbol and the 'bong' sound (Paldi)*

Heard it tonight.
Also got my first computer gremlin tonight also. * "Check Please Lights" *message came on. (Yes , that is the order of the wording as it seems it should be "Check lights please") . No light problem was seen so I cut the motor off, re-cranked the car and message never came back on. Also I have a question about the lights: I pulled up to the recording studio tonight, couldn't get in the building as the owner was at supper, so a friend of mine jumped into the passenger seat to talk for a while since we had time to kill. The motor was running and then I decided to cut it off with the push of the keyless start button. Immediately afterwards, the motor shut off , the interior lights shut off except the infotainment lights and the center gauge light cluster. The headlights stayed on for several minutes. I could not cut them off even in the "0" position. It was dark outside. So why was my DRL lights coming on and staying on indefinitely it seemed even after shutting off ignition?







I never opened a door either so the car knows we didn't get out. So I decided to open a door for a second or two and wait. I think after that it finally cut off after the 30 second departure delay that I have it set on. 
My thoughts are that if I didn't override this problem, my battery would have been dead within 15 minutes (oh, that may be why I got that gremlin now that I just said that!!).


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (geowben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_Drive up to Flagstaff in a couple of months.

I would like to wait until April.









Don


----------

